# New York raising age for purchasing semiautomatic weapons to 21 as part of gun law package



## 1srelluc (Jun 1, 2022)

ALBANY — Following a pair of heinous tragedies, Gov. Hochul and state lawmakers announced a deal Tuesday on a package of bills that will tighten New York’s already strict gun laws and raise the minimum age to buy a semiautomatic rifle to 21.

The agreement comes in the wake of mass shootings at a Texas elementary school and a Buffalo supermarket that left dozens dead and prompted renewed calls for change at the national level.

Hochul said New York must step up as it remains unclear if Congress will take action.

“New York already has some of the toughest gun laws in the country, but clearly we need to make them even stronger,” the governor said in a statement. 

New York raising age for purchasing semiautomatic weapons to 21 as part of gun law package

*Here's one that just shows how the antis are once they get their nose under the 2A tent. I knew it was just a matter of time.*

_*Other bills slated for approval will eliminate the grandfathering of large-capacity ammunition feeding devices lawfully possessed prior to the enactment of the SAFE Act in 2013 or manufactured prior to 1994. *_


----------



## Mr Natural (Jun 1, 2022)

Good!

The last thing some goofy 18 year old kid needs is an automatic weapon.


----------



## 1srelluc (Jun 1, 2022)

It's funny how team arm Ukraine is also team disarm America.


----------



## jotathought (Jun 1, 2022)

Mr Clean said:


> Good!
> 
> The last thing some goofy 18 year old kid needs is an automatic weapon.


The last thing someone who doesn't know what "automatic" means is to pass legislation on something they don't understand.   

No wonder there is a mass exodus from New York...


----------



## TNHarley (Jun 1, 2022)

Mr Clean said:


> Good!
> 
> The last thing some goofy 18 year old kid needs is an automatic weapon.


semi-auto, not auto.


----------



## Mr Natural (Jun 1, 2022)

TNHarley said:


> semi-auto, not auto.


Whatever.


----------



## TNHarley (Jun 1, 2022)

Mr Clean said:


> Whatever.


JS. Pretty big difference, man.


----------



## martybegan (Jun 1, 2022)

Mr Clean said:


> Good!
> 
> The last thing some goofy 18 year old kid needs is an automatic weapon.



Semi-automatic, if you are going to comment on something at least try to know what the fuck you are talking about.


----------



## 1srelluc (Jun 1, 2022)

Mr Clean said:


> Whatever.


Whatever? If you are not corrected on that then the next thing you know you will run around calling magazines a clip or some shit.


----------



## Mashmont (Jun 1, 2022)

Mr Clean said:


> Good!
> 
> The last thing some goofy 18 year old kid needs is an automatic weapon.


If you're too young to buy a gun, you're too young to vote.


----------



## 1srelluc (Jun 1, 2022)

Mashmont said:


> If you're too young to buy a gun, you're too young to vote.


Oh no, the dems are not going to have any of that I can assure you.


----------



## Mashmont (Jun 1, 2022)

1srelluc said:


> Oh no, the dems are not going to have any of that I can assure you.


I know it.  But it should be thrown in their faces whenever they bring up banning guns between 18 and 21.


----------



## jotathought (Jun 1, 2022)

Mr Clean said:


> Whatever.


You claim "whatever" .. yet .. the narrative being communicated is these criminals are using "fully automatic assault weapons .."   and the media, and most of its audience are sheeple on what that means.


----------



## jotathought (Jun 1, 2022)

Mashmont said:


> If you're too young to buy a gun, you're too young to vote.


Or drive a vehicle .. or to get an abortion ..


----------



## AMart (Jun 1, 2022)

Mr Clean said:


> Whatever.


Don't let the facts get in the way!!!!!!!


----------



## 2aguy (Jun 1, 2022)

1srelluc said:


> ALBANY — Following a pair of heinous tragedies, Gov. Hochul and state lawmakers announced a deal Tuesday on a package of bills that will tighten New York’s already strict gun laws and raise the minimum age to buy a semiautomatic rifle to 21.
> 
> The agreement comes in the wake of mass shootings at a Texas elementary school and a Buffalo supermarket that left dozens dead and prompted renewed calls for change at the national level.
> 
> ...




Yes....and the criminals who are actually doing the shooting with the guns they already can't buy, own or carry......the 15 year old gang bangers.......

They rolled up a joint and had a good laugh...


----------



## 2aguy (Jun 1, 2022)

Mr Clean said:


> Good!
> 
> The last thing some goofy 18 year old kid needs is an automatic weapon.




I know the others have already shown how stupid you are.....

My turn....

Semi-automatic does not mean "automatic," you idiot...


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jun 1, 2022)

Mr Clean said:


> Good!
> 
> The last thing some goofy 18 year old kid needs is an automatic weapon.


Do you know the difference between an automatic and semi-automatic firearm?


----------



## Mr Natural (Jun 1, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> Do you know the difference between an automatic and semi-automatic firearm?


I’ll bet those kids in that school in Texas wish they knew the difference.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jun 1, 2022)

Mr Clean said:


> I’ll bet those kids in that school in Texas wish they knew the difference.


And so, no, you do -not- know the difference.
Your ignorance precludes you from having a menaingful opinion.


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Jun 7, 2022)

1srelluc said:


> ALBANY — Following a pair of heinous tragedies, Gov. Hochul and state lawmakers announced a deal Tuesday on a package of bills that will tighten New York’s already strict gun laws and raise the minimum age to buy a semiautomatic rifle to 21.
> 
> The agreement comes in the wake of mass shootings at a Texas elementary school and a Buffalo supermarket that left dozens dead and prompted renewed calls for change at the national level.
> 
> ...


They will just find a way around it...laws don't work bro....


Not just gun laws, but laws in general.....murder is against the law and yet people still get murdered....


The governor should have passed more thoughts and prayers legislation instead


----------



## Hollie (Jun 7, 2022)

1srelluc said:


> ALBANY — Following a pair of heinous tragedies, Gov. Hochul and state lawmakers announced a deal Tuesday on a package of bills that will tighten New York’s already strict gun laws and raise the minimum age to buy a semiautomatic rifle to 21.
> 
> The agreement comes in the wake of mass shootings at a Texas elementary school and a Buffalo supermarket that left dozens dead and prompted renewed calls for change at the national level.
> 
> ...


Great news for the gangs and street punks who are the darlings of the democrats and won't be affected by these laws.


----------



## Dagosa (Jun 7, 2022)

TNHarley said:


> semi-auto, not auto.


not really. Semi automatics contain an automatic function. The discharge of the casing and the reloading of the round is done automatically.

“ full automatic” is the term. That’s where the discharge of the round is done automatically as well. Otherwise, calling semi autos, autos is not that much out of line.


----------



## Dagosa (Jun 7, 2022)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> They will just find a way around it...laws don't work bro....


They seem to work on average in every state that has them and in every country in the free world.

Firearm laws can work as intended.


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Jun 7, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> They seem to work on average in every state that has them and in every country in the free world.
> 
> Firearm laws can work as intended.


The reason that the US is safer than all of those other countries combined is because we have more guns than all of those countries combined...


to the extent we have issues with safety -- it is due to people living here who are not real Americans....if we ban them, we are safer


----------



## Dagosa (Jun 7, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> Do you know the difference between an automatic and semi-automatic firearm?


Let’s not pretend you do. Even the most devout gun a holic refers to semi auto pistols as an “ automatic”. Like the usual discussion of firearms, no one is an expert till you have an agreed upon glossary.


----------



## Dagosa (Jun 7, 2022)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> The reason that the US is safer than all of those other countries combined is because we have more guns than all of those countries combined...


Seriously ? We aren’t. The gun violence rate in the US far surpasses everyother industrialized nation in the free world.

you just made up a big one. We even have lower life expectancy then countries with universal healthcare. You live in Oz.


----------



## DGS49 (Jun 7, 2022)

On another thread here, someone posted a link a few days ago that included an incredible and profound statistic:  *Only THREE PERCENT of U.S. homicides are committed with a "rifle."*  The infamous "assault weapons" are a SUB-CATEGORY of "rifle."

The majority of homicides are committed with handguns.

So what can you say about the crusading legislators who are determined to limit purchases of RIFLES in order to fight "the carnage"?

Are they stupid?  Are they oblivious to reality?  Are they aware that the cities that have done the most to try to ban handguns have the highest homicide rates...that is to say that those legislative efforts are laughably ineffective?

Here is a quote from that linked article. (The Pew Research Center is a pretty reputable outfit):

In 2020, handguns were involved in 59% of the 13,620 U.S. gun murders and non-negligent manslaughters for which data is available, according to the FBI. *Rifles – the category that includes guns sometimes referred to as “assault weapons” – were involved in 3% of firearm murders. *Shotguns were involved in 1%. The remainder of gun homicides and non-negligent manslaughters (36%) involved other kinds of firearms or those classified as “type not stated.”


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jun 7, 2022)

Mr Clean said:


> Good!
> 
> The last thing some goofy 18 year old kid needs is an automatic weapon.



Anyone want to tell him?


----------



## miketx (Jun 7, 2022)

1srelluc said:


> ALBANY — Following a pair of heinous tragedies, Gov. Hochul and state lawmakers announced a deal Tuesday on a package of bills that will tighten New York’s already strict gun laws and raise the minimum age to buy a semiautomatic rifle to 21.
> 
> The agreement comes in the wake of mass shootings at a Texas elementary school and a Buffalo supermarket that left dozens dead and prompted renewed calls for change at the national level.
> 
> ...


Won't have any effect on murders. Perhaps it will make 18 year olds refuse to join the military. Can't buy a semi auto but you can join up and use full auto. Lol, democrap logic.


----------



## Flash (Jun 7, 2022)

So they are blatantly infringing  upon the Constitutional rights of Americans?  Age discrimination?

Discrminating against Americans that can vote and are expected to kill people for the government while serving in the military?


----------



## Flash (Jun 7, 2022)

If the filthy ass government doesn't trust you own a semi auto firearm why should they trust you to vote or to serve in the military?

By the way, does the Bill of Rights say you have to earn the trust of the government before you are afforded your Constitutional rights?


----------



## Blackrook (Jun 7, 2022)

18-year-olds have been fighting and dying in our wars for more than 200 years. It's ridiculous to say we can't trust them with weapons.


----------



## jbrownson0831 (Jun 9, 2022)

Mr Clean said:


> I’ll bet those kids in that school in Texas wish they knew the difference.


Oooh good one.....


----------



## jbrownson0831 (Jun 9, 2022)

Mr Clean said:


> I’ll bet those kids in that school in Texas wish they knew the difference.


I bet they rather wish that the "Gun Free Zone" signs would have been taken down.


----------



## Pellinore (Jun 9, 2022)

Blackrook said:


> 18-year-olds have been fighting and dying in our wars for more than 200 years. It's ridiculous to say we can't trust them with weapons.


True, with lots of training in a controlled environment, with commanding officers and medics monitoring their behavior and mental health, using standardized firearms issued according to their capabilities and need, and that they don't generally carry with them to the grocery store.  And then into war, which this isn't.


----------



## Blackrook (Jun 9, 2022)

Pellinore said:


> True, with lots of training in a controlled environment, with commanding officers and medics monitoring their behavior and mental health, using standardized firearms issued according to their capabilities and need, and that they don't generally carry with them to the grocery store.  And then into war, which this isn't.


War is a shit show not a "controlled environment." If we trust 18-year-olds to fight and die for us in war it's wrong to say we can't trust them to be gun-owning citizens.


----------



## Pellinore (Jun 9, 2022)

Blackrook said:


> War is a shit show not a "controlled environment." If we trust 18-year-olds to fight and die for us in war it's wrong to say we can't trust them to be gun-owning citizens.


The training is in a controlled environment.  That's why I used the term "training in a controlled environment."  I'm sorry if it's confusing.


----------



## Blackrook (Jun 9, 2022)

What irritates me is that every time there's a shooting people blame everyone with characteristics in common with the shooter.

If the shooter is a Muslim, we blame all Muslims.

If the shooter is white, we blame all whites.

This time, the shooter is 18 so they want to take guns away from all 18-year-olds.

This insanity has to stop.


----------



## 2aguy (Jun 10, 2022)

1srelluc said:


> ALBANY — Following a pair of heinous tragedies, Gov. Hochul and state lawmakers announced a deal Tuesday on a package of bills that will tighten New York’s already strict gun laws and raise the minimum age to buy a semiautomatic rifle to 21.
> 
> The agreement comes in the wake of mass shootings at a Texas elementary school and a Buffalo supermarket that left dozens dead and prompted renewed calls for change at the national level.
> 
> ...



Gang members had a good laugh…


----------



## 2aguy (Jun 10, 2022)

Mr Clean said:


> I’ll bet those kids in that school in Texas wish they knew the difference.




Oh good….the lame tactic of emotional blackmail…..


----------



## 2aguy (Jun 10, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> Seriously ? We aren’t. The gun violence rate in the US far surpasses everyother industrialized nation in the free world.
> 
> you just made up a big one. We even have lower life expectancy then countries with universal healthcare. You live in Oz.



Only if you don’t count government murders…..Europeans murdered 15 million innocent men, women and children in a six year period in 1939…..

Our gun murder rate can’t even catch up to that and unlike the innocent 15 million murdered by their governments the vast majority of those murdered with guns in the U.S. are criminals living the criminal life


----------



## Mashmont (Jun 14, 2022)

2aguy said:


> Oh good….the lame tactic of emotional blackmail…..


Then 18 year olds shouldn't be allowed to vote.


----------



## 2aguy (Jun 14, 2022)

Mashmont said:


> Then 18 year olds shouldn't be allowed to vote.




Or get an abortion......see how that plays with the leftists...


----------



## Dagosa (Jun 15, 2022)

DGS49 said:


> On another thread here, someone posted a link a few days ago that included an incredible and profound statistic:  *Only THREE PERCENT of U.S. homicides are committed with a "rifle."*  The infamous "assault weapons" are a SUB-CATEGORY of "rifle."
> 
> The majority of homicides are committed with handguns.
> 
> ...


You’ve convinced everyone. We need to ban handguns.


----------



## Dagosa (Jun 15, 2022)

Blackrook said:


> If the shooter is white, we blame all whites.


We blame gun a holics who spearhead the distribution of guns to criminals.


----------



## Dagosa (Jun 15, 2022)

Blackrook said:


> This insanity has to stop.


“More guns means less gun crime.” Now there’s insanity. Everytime there’s a mass murder, you gun a hole s  runout and buy more guns, often  of the type used.


----------



## 2aguy (Jun 15, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> “More guns means less gun crime.” Now there’s insanity. Everytime there’s a mass murder, you gun a hole s  runout and buy more guns, often  of the type used.




No....that isn't how it works.....

Over  27 years,  from 1993  to the year 2015, we went from 200 million guns in private hands in the 1990s and 4.7 million people carrying guns for self defense in 1997...to close to 400-600 million guns in private hands and over 19.4 million people carrying guns for self defense in 2019 (in 2020 that number is 21.52 million)...guess what happened...

New Concealed Carry Report For 2020: 19.48 Million Permit Holders, 820,000 More Than Last Year despite many states shutting down issuing permits because of the Coronavirus - Crime Prevention Research Center


*-- gun murder down 49%

--gun crime down 75%

--violent crime down 72%*

Gun Homicide Rate Down 49% Since 1993 Peak; Public Unaware

*Compared with 1993, the peak of U.S. gun homicides, the firearm homicide rate was 49% lower in 2010, and there were fewer deaths, even though the nation’s population grew. The victimization rate for other violent crimes with a firearm—assaults, robberies and sex crimes—was 75% lower in 2011 than in 1993. Violent non-fatal crime victimization overall (with or without a firearm) also is down markedly (72%) over two decades.


This means that access to guns does not create gun crime........*

Why do our democrat party controlled cities have gun crime problems?

*What changed in 2015?*

The democrat party did 3 things...

1) they began a war on the police that forced officers to stop pro active police work, allowing criminals to run wild.

2) they began to release the most violent and dangerous gun offenders over and over again, not matter how many times they had been arrested for gun crimes

3) they used their brown shirts, blm/antifa to burn, loot and murder for 7 months in primarily black neighborhoods while the democrat party mayors ordered the police to stand down and not stop them......in order to hurt Trump during the election.


----------



## Dagosa (Jun 21, 2022)

2aguy said:


> No....that isn't how it works.....
> 
> Over  27 years,  from 1993  to the year 2015, we went from 200 million guns in private hands in the 1990s and 4.7 million people carrying guns for self defense in 1997...to close to 400-600 million guns in private hands and over 19.4 million people carrying guns for self defense in 2019 (in 2020 that number is 21.52 million)...guess what happened...
> 
> ...


Conservatives create terrorism. Right wing ideology is at the heart of Fascism, Hitler, 9/11 and the over throw of free govts. Maybe you’re oblivious to their participation in Trump agendas.


----------



## 2aguy (Jun 21, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> Conservatives create terrorism. Right wing ideology is at the heart of Fascism, Hitler, 9/11 and the over throw of free govts. Maybe you’re oblivious to their participation in Trump agendas.



Hitler was a leftist……..that lie you guys keep telling is getting old.


----------



## Dagosa (Jun 21, 2022)

2aguy said:


> Hitler was a leftist……..that lie you guys keep telling is getting old.


----------



## badbob85037 (Jul 7, 2022)

1srelluc said:


> ALBANY — Following a pair of heinous tragedies, Gov. Hochul and state lawmakers announced a deal Tuesday on a package of bills that will tighten New York’s already strict gun laws and raise the minimum age to buy a semiautomatic rifle to 21.
> 
> The agreement comes in the wake of mass shootings at a Texas elementary school and a Buffalo supermarket that left dozens dead and prompted renewed calls for change at the national level.
> 
> ...


All I can say about this is about the same thing I say about California. Fuck New York and the people that live there.


----------



## Dagosa (Jul 7, 2022)

badbob85037 said:


> the people that live there.


Fk the People “ who” live there. At least you have enough people to choose from. Red state white trash trailer parks you’d have to resort to a first cousin. Inbred ignorance seems to be a red state characteristic.


----------



## Captain Caveman (Jul 8, 2022)

martybegan said:


> Semi-automatic, if you are going to comment on something at least try to know what the fuck you are talking about.


Yes, he should have just said an assault rifle.


----------



## Captain Caveman (Jul 9, 2022)

2aguy said:


> Hitler was a leftist……..that lie you guys keep telling is getting old.


Dagosa , You are both wrong. The Nazi's were syncretic -

_The main idea of syncretic politics is that taking political positions of neutrality by combining elements associated with left-wing politics and right-wing politics can achieve a goal of reconciliation.












						Syncretic politics - Wikipedia
					






					en.m.wikipedia.org
				



_
In the next link, look under - Position Within the Political Spectrum.





__





						Nazism - Wikipedia
					






					en.m.wikipedia.org
				




_(_Always correcting binary thinking_)_


----------



## Dagosa (Jul 9, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> Dagosa , You are both wrong. The Nazi's were syncretic -
> 
> _The main idea of syncretic politics is that taking political positions of neutrality by combining elements associated with left-wing politics and right-wing politics can achieve a goal of reconciliation.
> 
> ...


Your own reference. Voter suppression, challenging election results with NO EVIDENCE  are fascist responses to free elections.
“Nazism is a form of fascism,” This is YOUR REFERENCE
*fascism-authoritarian and nationalistic right-wing system of government and social organization.*


The only left wing talking points are yours, not any reference from dictionaries or  any other sources. Nothing more then expanded bull shit your minions who can’t read fall for.


----------



## 2aguy (Jul 9, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> Dagosa , You are both wrong. The Nazi's were syncretic -
> 
> _The main idea of syncretic politics is that taking political positions of neutrality by combining elements associated with left-wing politics and right-wing politics can achieve a goal of reconciliation.
> 
> ...




Wrong......read something from someone who experienced the rise of your buddies in Germany...

Nazism is Socialism -- F A Hayek, et al

One of the main reasons why the socialist character of National Socialism has been quite generally unrecognized, is, no doubt, its alliance with the nationalist groups which represent the great industries and the great landowners. But this merely proves that these groups too -as they have since learnt to their bitter disappointment -have, at least partly, been mistaken as to the nature of the movement. But only partly because -and this is the most characteristic feature of modern Germany – many capitalists are themselves strongly influenced by socialistic ideas, and have not sufficient belief in capitalism to defend it with a clear conscience. But, in spite of this, the German entrepreneur class have manifested almost incredible short-sightedness in allying themselves with a move movement of whose strong anti-capitalistic tendencies there should never have been any doubt.

A careful observer must always have been aware that the opposition of the Nazis to the established socialist parties, which gained them the sympathy of the entrepreneur, was only to a very small extend directed against their economic policy. What the Nazis mainly objected to was their internationalism and all the aspects of their cultural programme which were still influenced by liberal ideas. But the accusations against the social-democrats and the communists which were most effective in their propaganda were not so much directed against their programme as against their supposed practice -their corruption and nepotism, and even their alleged alliance with “the golden International of Jewish Capitalism.”

It would, indeed, hardly have been possible for the Nationalists to advance fundamental objections to the economic policy of the other socialist parties when their own published programme differed from these only in that its socialism was much cruder and less rational. The famous 25 points drawn up by Herr Feder,[2] one of Hitler’s early allies, repeatedly endorsed by Hitler and recognized by the by-laws of the National-Socialist party as the immutable basis of all its actions, which together with an extensive commentary is circulating throughout Germany in many hundreds of thousands of copies, is full of ideas resembling those of the early socialists. But the dominant feature is a fierce hatred of anything capitalistic -individualistic profit seeking, large scale enterprise, banks, joint-stock companies, department stores, “international finance and loan capital,” the system of “interest slavery” in general; the abolition of these is described as the “[indecipherable] of the programme, around which everything else turns.” It was to this programme that the masses of the German people, who were already completely under the influence of collectivist ideas, responded so enthusiastically.

That this violent anti-capitalistic attack is genuine – and not a mere piece of propaganda – becomes as clear from the personal history of the intellectual leaders of the movement as from the general milieu from which it springs. It is not even denied that man of the young men who today play a prominent part in it have previously been communists or socialists. And to any observer of the literary tendencies which made the Germans intelligentsia ready to join the ranks of the new party, it must be clear that the common characteristic of all the politically influential writers – in many cases free from definite party affiliations – was their anti-liberal and anti-capitalist trend. Groups like that formed around the review “Die Tat” have made the phrase “the end of capitalism” an accepted dogma to most young Germans.[3]

And more...

The Myth of "Nazi Capitalism" | Chris Calton

German socialism, as Mises defines it, differs from what he called “socialism of the Russian pattern” in that “it, seemingly and nominally, maintains private ownership of the means of production, entrepreneurship, and market exchange.” However, this is only a superficial system of private ownership because through a complete system of economic intervention and control, the entrepreneurial function of the property owners is completely controlled by the State. By this, Mises means that shop owners do not speculate about future events for the purpose of allocating resources in the pursuit of profits. Just like in the Soviet Union, this entrepreneurial speculation and resource allocation is done by a single entity, the State, and economic calculation is thus impossible.

“In Nazi Germany,” Mises tells us, the property owners “were called shop managers or _Betriebsführer_. The government tells these seeming entrepreneurs what and how to produce, at what prices and from whom to buy, at what prices and to whom to sell. The government decrees at what wages labourers should work, and to whom and under what terms the capitalists should entrust their funds. Market exchange is but a sham. As all prices, wages and interest rates are fixed by the authority, they are prices, wages and interest rates in appearance only; in fact they are merely quantitative terms in the authoritarian orders determining each citizen’s income, consumption and standard of living. The authority, not the consumers, directs production. The central board of production management is supreme; all citizens are nothing else but civil servants. This is socialism with the outward appearance of capitalism. Some labels of the capitalistic market economy are retained, but they signify here something entirely different from what they mean in the market economy.”


----------



## Captain Caveman (Jul 9, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> Your own reference. Voter suppression, challenging election results with NO EVIDENCE  are fascist responses to free elections.
> “Nazism is a form of fascism,” This is YOUR REFERENCE
> *fascism-authoritarian and nationalistic right-wing system of government and social organization.*
> 
> ...


If retards have an agenda and an ingrained frame of mind, then they will pick one or two bits about the Nazis out to satisfy their binary thinking. If you look at the whole picture, the Nazi party was syncretic. I know it pisses you off, and it pisses 2aguy off too, but you need to live with it. Yes, you want to attack each other that Nazis' are Left Wing, they're Right Wing etc.. but they weren't. They stole ideas from both sides of the fence and are classed as syncretic.

Sorry to have pissed on your bonfire, but twine like fuck, I can't change reality. But by all means carry on claiming the Nazis' are Left/Right Wing, but the educated will read that and think, "What a numpty".


----------



## Dagosa (Jul 9, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> If retards have an agenda and an ingrained frame of mind, then they will pick one or two bits about the Nazis out to satisfy their binary thinking. If you look at the whole picture, the Nazi party was syncretic. I know it pisses you off, and it pisses 2aguy off too, but you need to live with it. Yes, you want to attack each other that Nazis' are Left Wing, they're Right Wing etc.. but they weren't. They stole ideas from both sides of the fence and are classed as syncretic.
> 
> Sorry to have pissed on your bonfire, but twine like fuck, I can't change reality. But by all means carry on claiming the Nazis' are Left/Right Wing, but the educated will read that and think, "What a numpty".


No where in your post does a reference say Fascism is left wing. That’s you making up shit. All dictionaries classify fascism as RIGHT WING, and Nazism AS A TYPE IF FASCISM

Case closed. You lost again.


----------



## Dagosa (Jul 9, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> If retards have an agenda and an ingrained frame of mind, then they will pick one or two bits about the Nazis out to satisfy their binary thinking. If you look at the whole picture, the Nazi party was syncretic. I know it pisses you off, and it pisses 2aguy off too, but you need to live with it. Yes, you want to attack each other that Nazis' are Left Wing, they're Right Wing etc.. but they weren't. They stole ideas from both sides of the fence and are classed as syncretic.
> 
> Sorry to have pissed on your bonfire, but twine like fuck, I can't change reality. But by all means carry on claiming the Nazis' are Left/Right Wing, but the educated will read that and think, "What a numpty".


Effin babble.


----------



## 2aguy (Jul 9, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> If retards have an agenda and an ingrained frame of mind, then they will pick one or two bits about the Nazis out to satisfy their binary thinking. If you look at the whole picture, the Nazi party was syncretic. I know it pisses you off, and it pisses 2aguy off too, but you need to live with it. Yes, you want to attack each other that Nazis' are Left Wing, they're Right Wing etc.. but they weren't. They stole ideas from both sides of the fence and are classed as syncretic.
> 
> Sorry to have pissed on your bonfire, but twine like fuck, I can't change reality. But by all means carry on claiming the Nazis' are Left/Right Wing, but the educated will read that and think, "What a numpty".




The national socialists were socialists....you guys don't want to admit that, because if you can't make people forget that fact, then all of the worst mass murder in history since 1917 was committed by socialists...... everyone ignores the Russian and Chinese mass murder, even though it was worse, and affected far more countries...but the national socialists lost a war and were exposed in court, while Russia and China hid their mass murder....so you geniuses think you can lie about the national socialists to hide the crimes of socialism....

Read A Pile Of Top Nazis Talking About How They Love Leftist Marxism

*The Nazis were leftists. 

This statement is blasphemy to the academic-media complex, since everyone knows the Nazis were degenerate right-wingers fueled by toxic capitalism and racism. But evidence Adolf Hitler’s gang were men of the left, while debatable, is compelling.*

*The dispute on Nazi origins resurfaced through the confluence of brawling alt-right and antifa fringe movements and recent alternative histories by Dinesh D’Souza and others. The vitriol and lack of candor it produces from supposedly fact-driven academics and media is disturbing, if unsurprising. They stifle dissent on touchy subjects to maintain their narrative and enforce cultural hegemony.

However uncomfortable to opinion shapers, alternative views of the Third Reich exist and were written by the finest minds of their time. Opinions from the period perhaps carry more weight because they are unburdened by the aftermath of the uniquely heinous Nazi crimes.
------

Also, Adolf Hitler Loved Karl Marx
It wasn’t only theoretical. Hitler repeatedly praised Marx privately, stating he had “learned a great deal from Marxism.” The trouble with the Weimar Republic, he said, was that its politicians “had never even read Marx.” He also stated his differences with communists were that they were intellectual types passing out pamphlets, whereas “I have put into practice what these peddlers and pen pushers have timidly begun.”

It wasn’t just privately that Hitler’s fealty for Marx surfaced. In “Mein Kampf,” he states that without his racial insights National Socialism “would really do nothing more than compete with Marxism on its own ground.” Nor did Hitler eschew this sentiment once reaching power. As late as 1941, with the war in bloom, he stated “basically National Socialism and Marxism are the same” in a speech published by the Royal Institute of International Affairs.

Nazi propaganda minister and resident intellectual Joseph Goebbels wrote in his diary that the Nazis would install “real socialism” after Russia’s defeat in the East. And Hitler favorite Albert Speer, the Nazi armaments minister whose memoir became an international bestseller, wrote that Hitler viewed Joseph Stalin as a kindred spirit, ensuring his prisoner of war son received good treatment, and even talked of keeping Stalin in power in a puppet government after Germany’s eventual triumph. His views on Great Britain’s Winston Churchill and the United States’s Franklin Delano Roosevelt were decidedly less kind.

Nazi and Communist Hatred of Each Other Was Brotherly

Despite this, there’s a persistent claim that Nazis and communists hated each other, and mention that the Nazis persecuted socialists and oppressed trade unions. These things are true, but prove little. The camps’ hatred stemmed from familiarity. It was internecine, the nastiest kind.
*
*The Nazis and communists were not only in a struggle for street-war supremacy, but also recruits. These recruits were easily turned, because both sides were fighting for the same men. Hayek recalls*


----------



## 2aguy (Jul 9, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> No where in your post does a reference say Fascism is left wing. That’s you making up shit. All dictionaries classify fascism as RIGHT WING, and Nazism AS A TYPE IF FASCISM
> 
> Case closed. You lost again.




They are wrong.......Fascism as a term was created by mussolini....a life long communist kicked out of the Italian communist party, not because he was anti-communist, but because his brand of communism wasn't pure enough for them....


----------



## Captain Caveman (Jul 9, 2022)

2aguy said:


> The national socialists were socialists....you guys don't want to admit that, because if you can't make people forget that fact, then all of the worst mass murder in history since 1917 was committed by socialists...... everyone ignores the Russian and Chinese mass murder, even though it was worse, and affected far more countries...but the national socialists lost a war and were exposed in court, while Russia and China hid their mass murder....so you geniuses think you can lie about the national socialists to hide the crimes of socialism....
> 
> Read A Pile Of Top Nazis Talking About How They Love Leftist Marxism
> 
> ...


The Nazis were syncretic. Go grab a dictionary.


----------



## 2aguy (Jul 9, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> The Nazis were syncretic. Go grab a dictionary.




They were leftists....socialists....


----------



## 2aguy (Jul 9, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> The Nazis were syncretic. Go grab a dictionary.




They wanted government control.....they did not care about the individual....they were not Right wing, in any shape or form......


----------



## Dagosa (Jul 9, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> The Nazis were syncretic. Go grab a dictionary.


No published reference anywhere says Nazis were anything but Fascist. Fascism is right wing.

Only you and your stooopid delusional and warped minds would try to change history…..Did Hitler have free and open elections ? Shit no.  After 1933, they were in charge until driven out of power by the allied forces. That’s fascism, that’s what the right is all about now.


----------



## Captain Caveman (Jul 10, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> No published reference anywhere says Nazis were anything but Fascist. Fascism is right wing.
> 
> Only you and your stooopid delusional and warped minds would try to change history…..Did Hitler have free and open elections ? Shit no.  After 1933, they were in charge until driven out of power by the allied forces. That’s fascism, that’s what the right is all about now.


Adolf Hitler declared that Nazism was not a left or right wing movement, but a "syncretic" movement.

He was asked if he supported the bourgeois right-wing. He said Nazism was not exclusive for any class, that it favoured neither the left nor the right, but had elements from both.


----------



## Dagosa (Jul 10, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> Adolf Hitler declared that Nazism was not a left or right wing movement, but a "syncretic" movement.
> 
> He was asked if he supported the bourgeois right-wing. He said Nazism was not exclusive for any class, that it favoured neither the left nor the right, but had elements from both.


Syncretic your new jumper word ? Hitler is to be believed ? That’s laughable. Let me tell you a secret. It’s not what people say, it's what they do. Navies never had another free election after 1933 when they gained power. That’s fascism and right wing.  Listen to fking Putin. You’d think he's the most liberal guy in the world, till he has his political opponents poisoned. You’re  trying to make Democrat’s Nazies, it ain’t working. They don’t try to steal elections and their policies are what the majority wants. Conservative repugnants are just making up shit.
“Hitler says”.....sounds like another Trump troglodyte


----------



## Dagosa (Jul 10, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> Adolf Hitler declared that Nazism was not a left or right wing movement, but a "syncretic" movement.
> 
> He was asked if he supported the bourgeois right-wing. He said Nazism was not exclusive for any class, that it favoured neither the left nor the right, but had elements from both.


Wow, Hitler is now the high priest and savior. He’s the one the right goes to for facts ? Humpers will stoop to anything. Up is down, down is up.
Nazism is a form of fascism  and fascism is right wing. Case closed.


----------



## Captain Caveman (Jul 10, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> Wow, Hitler is now the high priest and savior. He’s the one the right goes to for facts ? Humpers will stoop to anything. Up is down, down is up.
> Nazism is a form of fascism  and fascism is right wing. Case closed.


Provide links to your opinion


----------



## Dagosa (Jul 10, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> Provide links to your opinion











						Dictionary by Merriam-Webster: America's most-trusted online dictionary
					

The dictionary by Merriam-Webster is America's most trusted online dictionary for English word definitions, meanings, and pronunciation. #wordsmatter




					www.merriam-webster.com


----------



## Captain Caveman (Jul 10, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> Wow, Hitler is now the high priest and savior. He’s the one the right goes to for facts ? Humpers will stoop to anything. Up is down, down is up.
> Nazism is a form of fascism  and fascism is right wing. Case closed.


Nope, Naziism was syncretic. The word is above your head. Even New Labour under Blair were syncretic. The retards like yourself said, "New Labour are just conservative in disguise", well, because they were syncretic, they adopted policies from both the Left and Right.

Bill Clinton was deemed syncretic, like yourself, the thickos didn't know that.

Always educating the thickos.


----------



## Captain Caveman (Jul 10, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> Dictionary by Merriam-Webster: America's most-trusted online dictionary
> 
> 
> The dictionary by Merriam-Webster is America's most trusted online dictionary for English word definitions, meanings, and pronunciation. #wordsmatter
> ...











						Definition of ASSAULT RIFLE
					

any of various intermediate-range, magazine-fed military rifles (such as the AK-47) that can be set for automatic or semiautomatic fire; also : a rifle that resembles a military assault rifle but is designed to allow only semiautomatic fire… See the full definition




					www.merriam-webster.com


----------



## Dagosa (Jul 10, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> Nope, Naziism was syncretic. The word is above your head. Even New Labour under Blair were syncretic. The retards like yourself said, "New Labour are just conservative in disguise", well, because they were syncretic, they adopted policies from both the Left and Right.
> 
> Bill Clinton was deemed syncretic, like yourself, the thickos didn't know that.
> 
> Always educating the thickos.


No reference. Just your idiotic opinion.


----------



## BlackSand (Jul 10, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> The gun violence rate in the US far surpasses everyother industrialized nation in the free world.


.

I know, so weird huh ... It's almost like America is not like the rest of the world ...   

.​


----------



## Dagosa (Jul 10, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> Nope, Naziism was syncretic. The word is above your head. Even New Labour under Blair were syncretic. The retards like yourself said, "New Labour are just conservative in disguise", well, because they were syncretic, they adopted policies from both the Left and Right.
> 
> Bill Clinton was deemed syncretic, like yourself, the thickos didn't know that.
> 
> Always educating the thickos.


Are you getting your talking points from Putin ? Or from Tucker who talks like a close friend of Putin ? Or Trump, the ultimate Putin Humper.


----------



## Dagosa (Jul 10, 2022)

BlackSand said:


> .
> 
> I know, so weird huh ... It's almost like America is not like the rest of the world ...
> 
> .​


You find gun violence humorous ?


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jul 10, 2022)

Mr Clean said:


> Whatever.



Actually, it's a pretty significant difference.

The fact that you're unable to acknowledge that tells us that you're someone to be ignored...


----------



## Dagosa (Jul 10, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> Definition of ASSAULT RIFLE
> 
> 
> any of various intermediate-range, magazine-fed military rifles (such as the AK-47) that can be set for automatic or semiautomatic fire; also : a rifle that resembles a military assault rifle but is designed to allow only semiautomatic fire… See the full definition
> ...


You have a problem staying on topic ?


----------



## BlackSand (Jul 10, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> You find gun violence humorous ?


.

I don't find it at all ... But then again, I am well armed, and it doesn't come looking for me.

.​


----------



## Dagosa (Jul 10, 2022)

BlackSand said:


> .
> 
> I don't find it at all ... But then again, I am well armed, and it doesn't come looking for me.
> 
> .​


Ha ha. Bragging or complaining because you live in a red state ? 
Well armed people are delusional. They are much more likely to get shot.


----------



## BlackSand (Jul 10, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> Ha ha.
> Well armed people are delusional. They are much more likely to get shot.


.

It's kind of hard to shot when no one is shooting at you ...  
Not saying it couldn't happen, just that it isn't likely.


.​


----------



## Dagosa (Jul 10, 2022)

BlackSand said:


> .
> 
> It's kind of hard to shot when no one is shooting at you ...
> Not saying it couldn't happen, just that it isn't likely.
> ...


You being armed doesn’t do anything except increase the chances you will get shot. It’s hilarious how gun a holics think that having fifty firearms keeps a thug from attacking them……


----------



## BlackSand (Jul 10, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> You being armed doesn’t do anything except increase the chances you will get shot. It’s hilarious how gun a holics think that having fifty firearms keeps a thug from attacking them……


.

Obviously, you are incorrect ... I am not only armed but well-armed and nobody even wants to get into a gunfight.
Keep babbling your pathetic nonsense, but there is a reason nobody is kicking in my door or trying to rob or shoot me.

It doesn't create a greater chance, because it helps ensure against the chance anything ever happens.
There's a greater chance a bunch of crooked fuckers in the government would shoot me than some random thug ...  

.​


----------



## 2aguy (Jul 10, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> No published reference anywhere says Nazis were anything but Fascist. Fascism is right wing.
> 
> Only you and your stooopid delusional and warped minds would try to change history…..Did Hitler have free and open elections ? Shit no.  After 1933, they were in charge until driven out of power by the allied forces. That’s fascism, that’s what the right is all about now.




Fascism in not Right wing, you dumb ass.....Mussolini, who coined the term, was a life long communist....kicked out of the party because he didn't follow their rules.....so he created his own brand of socialism which he called fascism.........


----------



## 2aguy (Jul 10, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> You being armed doesn’t do anything except increase the chances you will get shot. It’s hilarious how gun a holics think that having fifty firearms keeps a thug from attacking them……




Does it keep from being attacked....not all the time...but when you are attacked, your odds of surviving are a lot better.....


----------



## Dagosa (Jul 10, 2022)

BlackSand said:


> .
> 
> Obviously, you are incorrect ... I am not only armed but well-armed and nobody even wants to get into a gunfight.
> Keep babbling your pathetic nonsense, but there is a reason nobody is kicking in my door or trying to rob or shoot me.
> ...


So, unless you carry them in the open strapped to your shoulder like a military wannabe, NO ONE KNOWS YOU ARE fk nuts. You fools think that just because you think your armed, it will stop thugs. Wrong. They’ll just shoot your ass when you least expect  it with your hand still clutching your little petrified Dick.


You must have a sign out front saying you’re an armed prick that scares the bad guys away…..ha ha


----------



## 2aguy (Jul 10, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> So, unless you carry them in the open strapped to your shoulder like a military wannabe, NO ONE KNOWS YOU ARE fk nuts. You fools think that just because you think your armed, it will stop thugs. Wrong. They’ll just shoot your ass when you least expect  it with your hand still clutching your little petrified Dick.
> 
> 
> You must have a sign out front saying you’re an armed prick that scares the bad guys away…..ha ha




And there we have it again....ding ding ding.....

The Dick reference by an anti-gun fanatic......

Guys...why don't you just put photos of Dicks on all of your walls so you don't have to constantly bring them up when we talk about guns.....?

We talk guns, you guys start to get sweaty, you shake, your hands tremble, and you think about Dicks.........

It is a serious problem and you should get help.....guns are not dicks....they are not sex toys.......

I get what your problem is....... you see a gun, and you get sexually aroused......you feel weird, dirty, and really awkward about it....but you can't help yourselves.......so, in order to deal with these creepy thoughts....you think if you can get guns banned, you won't think about guns and dicks anymore......

Get help....before you hurt someone...


----------



## BlackSand (Jul 10, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> So, unless you carry them in the open strapped to your shoulder like a military wannabe, NO ONE KNOWS YOU ARE fk nuts. You fools think that just because you think your armed, it will stop thugs. Wrong. They’ll just shoot your ass when you least expect  it with your hand still clutching your little petrified Dick.
> 
> 
> You must have a sign out front saying you’re an armed prick that scares the bad guys away…..ha ha


.

Uh no, no and no ...  

I am not a military wannabe and served for quite a while.
The government was the first set of folks to ever put a fully automatic firearm in my hands, trained me, and knows what I can do with it.
The thugs know not to come down the road, because they know it is a good way to get shot.
It's easier for them to pick on nitwits like you.

That's just more shit you have to pretend is true, or makes a difference, so you can continue to be wrong.

.​


----------



## Dagosa (Jul 10, 2022)

BlackSand said:


> .
> 
> Uh no, no and no ...
> 
> ...


I’m not impressed. Do you have an  “ I‘m armed” tattoo on your forehead.


----------



## BlackSand (Jul 10, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> I’m not impressed. Do you have an  “ I‘m armed” tattoo on your forehead.


.

Don't need one ... And don't care whether or not you are impressed.

As far as the topic is concerned ... I am against what New York is doing for Constitutional reasons.
But I really couldn't care less, because I am not planning on visiting,
and my State Legislature is strictly forbidden from doing such garbage by our State Constitution.

.​


----------



## Dagosa (Jul 10, 2022)

BlackSand said:


> .
> 
> Don't need one ... And don't care whether or not you are impressed.
> 
> ...


So, you use mental telepathy to tell any would be thugs, you’re armed ?


----------



## BlackSand (Jul 10, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> So, you use mental telepathy to tell any would be thugs, you’re armed ?


.

What makes you think I would have to use telepathy, to tell someone that isn't there anything?
If what I am doing is working, then your question wouldn't apply ...
And the only thing left would be your necessity to pretend it doesn't work to satisfy your imaginary scenario.

Better yet ... I have no problem if you end up begging for your life when a thug attacks you because you gave up or neglected your Rights.
The same way I have no problem with the State of New York screwing their citizen's over with empty promises, and idiotic rhetoric.

I think what they want to do violates the US Constitution but is also not my problem.
We have taken measures in my State to ensure that same shit doesn't happen here.

.​


----------



## Dagosa (Jul 10, 2022)

BlackSand said:


> .
> 
> What makes you think I would have to use telepathy, to tell someone that isn't there anything?
> If what I am doing is working, then your question wouldn't apply ...
> ...


Well, it must be magic. Can anyone do it, even if unarmed ? Maybe use Hoppe’s for after shave ? I’ve just wondering what magic moves you use that scares the begeesus out of any would be thug.


----------



## BlackSand (Jul 10, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> Well, it must be magic. Can anyone do it, even if unarmed ? Maybe use Hoppe’s for after shave ? I’ve just wondering what magic moves you use that scares the begeesus out of any would be thug.


.

Well, it's obvious you live in a fantasyland where you think any questions about mental telepathy or magic are either necessary or worth posting.
I already told you that I don't have a problem with thugs ... Don't run across them, and I guess they can read, or at least know what "POSTED" means.

Of course, it is more a combination of things in general.
I also don't live in a Progressive Shithole, almost every house has firearms in it, and the only thugs we tend to see ...
are on television, or are some half-assed poser-thug who wouldn't last two minutes in West Memphis ...   

.​


----------



## Dagosa (Jul 10, 2022)

BlackSand said:


> .
> 
> Well, it's obvious you live in a fantasyland where you think any questions about mental telepathy or magic are either necessary or worth posting.
> I already told you that I don't have a problem with thugs ... Don't run across them, and I guess they can read, or at least know what "POSTED" means.
> ...


CATEGORYRANK


*No wonder you’re armed all the the time. Arkansas 
is near the bottom in a lot of categories. Oiling your guns seems to be a national pastime there.*



#45 out of 50 in 2019


Overall Rank

Read our methodology to see how the scores and rankings were calculated.
Rankings

Health Care#49Education#41Economy#41Infrastructure#43Opportunity#22Fiscal Stability#14Crime & Corrections#48Natural Environment#30

*#49*Health Care


*#41*Education


*#41*Economy


*#43*Infrastructure


*#22*Opportunity


*#14*Fiscal Stability


*#48*Crime & Corrections


*#30*Natural Environment


----------



## BlackSand (Jul 10, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> CATEGORYRANK
> 
> 
> *No wonder you’re armed all the the time. Arkansas
> ...


.

I don't live in Arkansas ...  Not that it would make a difference, just another foolish mistake on your part ... 
I do visit there from time to time ... Great duck hunting, and awesome outdoor opportunities to enjoy.

.​


----------

